# Back Pains! Muscular?



## Corporal Hicks (Dec 6, 2004)

Recently in my TKD class we have not been warming up properly and I think this is the second time in two weeks that its happened. The days after I've suffered from back pains in the lower right part of my back. The pain is quite dull but sometimes I get a shot of it when I move a certain way. I only really get the pain when I move a certain way, sometimes when I twist around, is this typical of a muscular pain? Should I carry on training or give it a rest or a while? If so how long should I rest it or if the pain is goin (i.e.) should I go back to training that same day?

Cheers

Nick:jedi1:


----------



## ppko (Dec 6, 2004)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Recently in my TKD class we have not been warming up properly and I think this is the second time in two weeks that its happened. The days after I've suffered from back pains in the lower right part of my back. The pain is quite dull but sometimes I get a shot of it when I move a certain way. I only really get the pain when I move a certain way, sometimes when I twist around, is this typical of a muscular pain? Should I carry on training or give it a rest or a while? If so how long should I rest it or if the pain is goin (i.e.) should I go back to training that same day?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick:jedi1:


I think that you should go see a Acupuncturist and have them do some Cupping on your back it has helped mine a lot (I have an extra vertabrea in my lower lumber).


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 6, 2004)

If its muscular, take ibuprofen and let it heal-go easy.  You've already realized that you've got to warmup well especially in this cold weather, 5 minutes jogging, jumping jacks, to warm up total body. and doing side to side bends and twists prior besides the rest. There's too much twisting into jumps in TKD.  Also moist heat helps, jacuzzi bath. Also stretch after workout to release lactic acid.

If its your lower back vertebrae, more rest. Some swear by their chiropractor, some have been hurt more. So, :idunno: about that. TW


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree that you would benefit from checking in with a chiropractor, accupuncturist or M.D. just to keep an eye on things.

 First and foremost - get to your class early and warm up on your own if you have to.  Not warming up properly can and will lead to injury and your instructor should know that.  So, take matters into your own hands - warm up on your own.

 Second, take some ibuprofen, but not too much - it thins the blood and relaxes the body.  Take a low dose to aid the muscles to relax and warm up, but not so much that you are dehydrated, light-headed and sluggish.

 Good luck!


----------



## Vadim (Dec 6, 2004)

Talk to your instructor about your concern with warming up. I am sure your instructor does not want people to be injured during their training sessions. A proper warm up session should ready the body for the upcoming training. Sound advice was given by others to arrive a little early and warm up on your own if a proper warm up is not possible for the beginning of class. Regardless make sure that after class you do a good cool down stretch to improve your flexibilty in your hamstrings. 

  A friend of mine was complaining of lower back pain and he found that he had tight hamstrings which resulted in lower back pain. He focused on gaining flexibilty in his legs and the lower back pain pain subsided. Best of luck to you.

-Vadim


----------



## Zepp (Dec 6, 2004)

I think seeing a doctor, or even chiropractor, might be a bit premature for this.  If your back still bothers you when it's time for your next TKD class, then you may want to stay home and rest up that day.  Knowing what I know about you from earlier posts Hicks, I'd say you're a bit young for this to be anything that will happen often.



			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> ...get to your class early and warm up on your own if you have to.





			
				TigerWoman said:
			
		

> If its muscular, take ibuprofen and let it heal-go easy. You've already realized that you've got to warmup well especially in this cold weather, 5 minutes jogging, jumping jacks, to warm up total body. and doing side to side bends and twists prior besides the rest.





			
				Vadim said:
			
		

> Talk to your instructor about your concern with warming up. I am sure your instructor does not want people to be injured during their training sessions.



Sounds like good advice to me.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 6, 2004)

Permit me to respond as a chiropractor. Try conservative care, first (advil, ice, rest...avoid heat packs, unless you follow it with an ice pack...heat is a sure way to make a small new problem into a big, chronic one). Adjustments (the thrust chiropractors place at a joint to mobilize it with the intent of restoring normal motion) are a minor trauma to a joint, and should only be done after other conservative measures have failed, or a specific motion restriction has been identified ("lookie there...that joint don't move right"). If what you're dealing with is a sprain/strain injury, the last thing you need is a chiropractor-induced extra sprain/strain.

That being said...it could be muscle, joint, or disc. How to tell?

What specific movements are you doing when it grabs. If they are coming up from a bent-and-twisted position (even small ones, like twisting to grab your toothbrush on the bathroom sink) you may have a small annular disc tear or small herniated disc. Not to fret: Pretty much every active person has them...the body mounts an inflammatory response to get you to slow down for a spell, and give your body time to adapt to the fissure and heal. If, however, you start getting sharp-shooting pain or sensations of numbness or tingling in your legs or feet, get to a M.D. for an MRI. If you loose bowel or bladder control, go to the ER...it likely constitutes a surgical emergency.  It may be a larger disc herniation (though I doubt it, or you'd be in a whole lot more pain). If it's herniated towards the middle, don't let a chiro touch you. Despite their rhetoric, they can not help, and they can not put the disc back in place. Sometimes they shrink up on their own, with or without Chiro's or surgery, and that just takes time (though chiro's treating people with spontaneous shrinkages like to claim responsibility). If it turns out to be a small bulge on the side, minimal chiro may help (don't go more than 3-5 times...they try to sell you on 30-visit programs, which are BS).

With minor disc injuries, the muscles bordering the disc splint to provide support. Great on switch; lousy off switch, and they will stay focally spasmed for longer than need be. A couple of gentle chiropractic manipulations will help to break this cycle.

If it's muscular, you actually WANT to move into the ranges of motion that are uncomfortable. Instinct is to "don't do that; it hurts". With muscle, to prevent fibrous adhesions or shortening, you want to challenge it (gently, of course) as it heals.

If it's your sacroiliac joint or bottom lumbar joints, you should notice yourself walking funny...one hip doesn't travel as far out as the other; one leg feels longer or shorter than the other, etc. Chiro's can help well with that, but again...don't go forever: That's just their sales schpiel.

Let me know a bit more about symptom specifics, and I might be able to steer you a bit better.

Best Regards,

Dr. Dave, D.C.


----------



## Oak Bo (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi ya Corporal,

 You may want to take a look at a book called "Healing Back Pain" by Dr. Sarno
 I have known many folks personally that this book has helped. It's an easy read and it's less then $12.00. They had all kinds of stuff wrong with their backs, anywhere from minor twinges to major as well as bulging disc's. It worked for them in a matter of days. Give it a look and see if it can't help. If not now, maybe in the future. 

 Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 6, 2004)

Oak Bo said:
			
		

> Hi ya Corporal,
> 
> You may want to take a look at a book called "Healing Back Pain" by Dr. Sarno
> I have known many folks personally that this book has helped. It's an easy read and it's less then $12.00. They had all kinds of stuff wrong with their backs, anywhere from minor twinges to major as well as bulging disc's. It worked for them in a matter of days. Give it a look and see if it can't help. If not now, maybe in the future.
> ...



Robin McKenzie has a good one, too. Available at bookstores and "Relax the Back" stores.


----------



## Erik (Dec 6, 2004)

I get this all the friggin' time.

 You probably have a muscle spasm that tightens up the spaces between the vertibrae, reducing their flexibility.  It can hurt like hell.

 A chiropractor can reset the joint into place.  Acupuncture can help the muscles relax and stay relaxed.  This ought to un-stick the injury.  

 Then you will need to take care of it yourself as follows.

 In general, ibuprofin (do not exceed 800 mg taken 3x/day), hot baths to relax that spot, and make sure you warm up well.  Stretching is good, too - your hamstring is important.  If that's loose and warm, the whole region of your body will do better.

 Sounds like you're getting old.  Welcome to the club.  

 I hope you feel better.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Dec 7, 2004)

What specific movements are you doing when it grabs. If they are coming up from a bent-and-twisted position (even small ones, like twisting to grab your toothbrush on the bathroom sink) you may have a small annular disc tear or small herniated disc. Not to fret: Pretty much every active person has them...the body mounts an inflammatory response to get you to slow down for a spell, and give your body time to adapt to the fissure and heal. 

If it's muscular, you actually WANT to move into the ranges of motion that are uncomfortable. Instinct is to "don't do that; it hurts". With muscle, to prevent fibrous adhesions or shortening, you want to challenge it (gently, of course) as it heals.

Let me know a bit more about symptom specifics, and I might be able to steer you a bit better.

Best Regards,

Dr. Dave, D.C.[/QUOTE] 


Cheers for the replies everybody, thanks. Its probably just a muscle one which Dr. Dave said at the start of the quote, because its that type of movement that hurts. Its been hurting less and less each day and was only really when I turned/bent or twisted in a certain direction. The pain was sometimes quite sharp but mostly its noticeable but dull! 
I was just worried because somebody as they pointed out earlier noticed I'm quite young and at 17 I dont really think I should be getting back problems. It just bothered me that it came back in two weeks after two training sessions of not warming up. 
Big thanks everyone for replying


----------

